# mkisofs can't generate valid joliet for utf-8 filenames



## yks (Mar 15, 2010)

I have recently `moved' to UTF-8 locale (from KOI8-R) and now I'm having troubles creating CDs that contain files with multibyte characters in names. I need the CDs to be readable under MS-windows which is usually achieved using Joliet, but when I specify the option "-jcharset=utf-8" or "-J -input-charset utf-8" mkisofs says, "unknown charset". When I used KOI8-R it worked and generated valid joliet names; now there seems to be no way other than rename files.
I read many articles about mkisofs on Linux and this issue doesn't seem to exist there. Is there any way to solve this under FreeBSD?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 15, 2010)

try UTF-8 instead of utf-8, some apps are smart enough to only check UPPER case


----------



## yks (Mar 15, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> try UTF-8 instead of utf-8, some apps are smart enough to only check UPPER case



Thanks for a quick reply, but... Unfortunately, not this time  I read the mkisofs man and issued [CMD=""]mkisofs -input-charset help[/CMD] but utf-8 is not listed there in either case, nor iso-10646-1, nor any other multibyte charset, yet koi8-r and some other single-byte charsets are listed. As far as I know, cp*** charsets are all single byte. (I don't quote the output here because I don't think it's helpful nor is it anyhow special.)


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 15, 2010)

Have you tried sysutils/cdrtools-cjk?

UTF-8 seems to be supported:


> This port applies a third-party patch to the ISO-9660 tools which has
> support for the following character sets (used with the '-input-charset'
> option):
> big5 cp1250 cp1251 cp1255 cp437 cp737 cp775 cp850 cp852 cp855 cp857 cp860
> ...


----------



## yks (Mar 15, 2010)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Have you tried sysutils/cdrtools-cjk?
> 
> UTF-8 seems to be supported:



Thank you very much! It works (just tested). 
Who in the world could name the patched port like this to have people guess by these magic letters _cjk_... 

Problem solved.


----------

